# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  МУЗЫ >  Атрибуты и оформление к празднику: находки и находочки.

## МУЗОК

Доброго вечера всем! 
Мой младший сынуля (все дети невольно живут интересами мам-музыкальных руководителей  :Aga: ) нашёл в сети, как сделать объёмные снежинки для украшения зала. Ловите! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy1fSpkZYXU

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mswetlana23 (13.07.2016), Ssveta (29.10.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.07.2016), Галина Ермачок (11.11.2018)

----------


## МУЗОК

СНЕЖКИ для детей. 
Берётся 25-30 белоснежных бумажных столовых салфеток (или 5 штук складываеся в квадрат - если хотите маленькие получить), вырезаете круг, разрезаете по краю как можно ближе к середине на 8 частей. Сшиваете в серединке, пушите, придаёте форму. Снежки использовали и в хвост, и в гриву 4 года подряд на всех новогодних утренниках, обыгрываниях праздников, Рождественских развлечениях, прощании с Зимой. Я ушла из сада, но, думаю, они ещё несколоко лет продержатся. 
Детям очень нравились такие снежки.

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
Друзья, вот сделала на скорую руку маленький снежок (салфетку сложить в квадрат), побольше снежок помните, распушите. Сын сделал фото с 3 позиций. 


http://*********ru/936619.jpg 

http://*********ru/938667.jpg 

http://*********ru/932523.jpg

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), laratet (17.10.2016), larisakoly (27.10.2016), mswetlana23 (13.07.2016), SVETLANA M. (06.02.2016), TaniaCeluiko (28.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.05.2016), Vassa (27.10.2016), Любовь Р. (27.10.2016), эллона (06.02.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Это моё первое мероприятие на новом месте работы.
Спасибо методисту, поделилась фотографиями.

27 сентября День Дошкольного работника. 

Подготовительная группа. 
Поздравление в стихах сотрудникам детского сада

[IMG]http://*********ru/1779197m.jpg[/IMG]


Логопедическая старше-подготовительная группа. 
Песня "Наши воспитательницы"

[IMG]http://*********ru/1776125m.jpg[/IMG]

Смешанная группа.
Частушки: 
Мы вам докажем, 
Мы вам покажем, 
Про детский садик 
Мы вам расскажем. 
Ухт ты! Ах ты! 
Весело жить! 
Ух ты! Ах ты! 
С песней дружить!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1833468m.jpg[/IMG]

Средняя группа: 
Приглашение 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1812988m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1815036m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1802748m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1791484m.jpg[/IMG] 

Заключение. 
Подготовительная группа. 
"Песенка друзей" 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1785340m.jpg[/IMG] 

Не вышли фотографии старшей группы и малышек из смешанной.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Мне только что прислали по электронке МАСЛЕНИЦУ: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1463393m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1499232m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1485920m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1481824m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1464416m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1448032m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********org/1500259m.jpg[/IMG] 

Хочу напомнить, что куклу надо делать без лица. Мы воспользовались старой, т.к. некогда было делать (во вторник была Масленица, а в четверг - утренники к 8 марта), а воспитатели выдвинули такой довод, как то, что куклу сжигать не будем, можно и имеющуюся в наличии взять.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Младше-средняя группа.* К люстрам привязаны на ниточках мама-птица и рядом птенчик, несущие в клювиках ниточки, со свисающими с них сердечками. Огромное спасибо за идею с сердечками *Розе (Ракиповна)*. А за птичек и сердечки в клювиках отдельно говорю спасибо *Ларисе (Лариса812*).  Птицы чередуются с ажурными бабочками. 

[IMG]http://*********net/712505m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/662329m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/709432m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/674616m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), marih (28.03.2016), Ольгадайченко (23.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Чтобы попасть на праздник, нужно пролезть через обруч, а затем, пройти к своему стульчику через весь зал спиной* 

[IMG]http://*********net/953094m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/953113m.jpg[/IMG] 

*Танец утят 
*
[IMG]http://*********net/945945m.jpg[/IMG] 

*Ведущий Пудель Штрудель просит мальчика изобразить щебечущую птичку, стоящую на одной лапке, а затем, все дети чирикают и показывают Штруделю стоящих на одной лапке птичек, машущих крылышками 
*
[IMG]http://*********net/922393m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/929560m.jpg[/IMG] 

*Пудель Штрудель просит девочку показать, какая сирена у пожарной машины 
*
[IMG]http://*********net/964379m.jpg[/IMG] 

*Дети с завязанными глазами ищут себе пару и соединяют сердца. Старшая группа, ясли 
*
[IMG]http://*********net/930586m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/958234m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/968476m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/955165m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), marih (28.03.2016), Раиса2001 (23.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Напольный балет (спасибо ЛОЛОЧКЕ), ясли, танец летающих бабочек. Пудель Штрудель говорит в конце слова: «Веселишься? … Да! Жизнь прекрасна! Главное, вовремя понять,  кто ты есть на самом деле!»* 

[IMG]http://*********net/929564m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/933662m.jpg[/IMG] 

*Напольный балет, средняя группа, Танец весёлых ежей. Штрудель предлагает ежам отдохнуть и поспать* 

[IMG]http://*********net/932625m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/918329m.jpg[/IMG]

*Озорные ёжики спешат на дискотеку  
*
[IMG]http://*********net/943888m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/933648m.jpg[/IMG] 

*Напольный балет, старше- подготовительная группа, танец пингвинов* 

[IMG]http://*********net/971539m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/956205m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), marih (28.03.2016), Раиса2001 (23.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Аттракцион: «Озорной барабан»* 

[IMG]http://*********net/959276m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/937772m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/925484m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/982831m.jpg[/IMG] 

*Твист с мячом 
*
[IMG]http://*********net/966447m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/955183m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/950063m.jpg[/IMG] 

*Аттракцион: «Паук и мушки» 
*
[IMG]http://*********net/977710m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/980782m.jpg[/IMG] 

*Аттракцион: «Четырёхглавый дракон ищет себе друга» 
*
[IMG]http://*********net/935726m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), marih (28.03.2016), Раиса2001 (23.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Дискотека лягушат* 

[IMG]http://*********net/979745m.jpg[/IMG] 

*Пудель Штрудель подарил детям свистульки, а так же надувных собачек и пуделей* 

[IMG]http://*********net/944929m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), marih (28.03.2016), Раиса2001 (23.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Сад за гранью бедности. Но уж очень удачно был украшен потолок, хочу поделиться с вами этими задумками. 

*Вход детей в зал под песню «Детский сад, не грусти!»  С.Солнцевой 
*

*Вход.* *Вступление.* Танцуют дети 5-5,6 лет (ходившие в одну группу вместе с выпускниками)

[IMG]http://*********org/1960494m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2778824m.jpg[/IMG] 


*Вход.* *1 куплет.* В зал заходят дети 5-5,6 лет (ходившие в одну группу вместе с выпускниками) и ведут за руку ясельки (2,6-3 лет) 


[IMG]http://*********org/1962542m.jpg[/IMG] 


*Вход.* *Припев.* В зал входят выпускники

[IMG]http://*********ru/2782920m.jpg[/IMG] 



*Вход.* *2 куплет.* Старшики и ясельки водят хороводы вокруг каждой пары выпускников, выпускники гладят деток ясельной группы по голове: девочки - мальчиков, а мальчики - девочек 

[IMG]http://*********org/1942062m.jpg[/IMG] 



*Вход.* *Припев.* Выпускники водят хороводы вокруг воспитателей, а воспитатели гладят их по голове 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2776776m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1928750m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Выпускники танцуют с ясельками под песню Жабко: "Дружба"* (...мальчик-с-пальчик, девочка с мизинчик...)

[IMG]http://*********org/1914403m.jpg[/IMG] 


*Это наши 8 выпускников* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2780874m.jpg[/IMG] 



Вот здесь очень чётко на переднем плане видна моя задумка: *на каждом из трёх рожков, на разной высоте на капроновой нитке привязан золотой колокольчик с прикрепленным к нему подарочным цветком, а между ними, по центру люстры, прикреплена птичка*. Смотрелось воздушно, эффектно и создавалась иллюзия бального зала. 
*Теремок.* *Танец строителей.* Танцуют дети 5-5,6 лет 

[IMG]http://*********org/1913378m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2802381m.jpg[/IMG] 


*Теремок.* *Муха.* Девочке 5 лет 

[IMG]http://*********org/1943076m.jpg[/IMG] 

*Теремок*. *Танго.* Девочке почти 6 лет, мальчику 5,6 лет 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2778829m.jpg[/IMG] 


*Теремок.* *Волк.* Мальчику 5,6 лет 

[IMG]http://*********org/1964583m.jpg[/IMG] 


*Теремок.* *Медведь.* Мальчику 5 лет 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2761421m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Танец с игрушками.* Песня "Детский сад" Филиппенко 

[IMG]http://*********org/1938983m.jpg[/IMG] 


*Клятва родителей.*  

[IMG]http://*********ru/2800332m.jpg[/IMG] 


*Волшебная карусель будущего.* 

[IMG]http://*********org/1964601m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Бебби-диксиленд.*  

[IMG]http://*********ru/2791116m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1904185m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2760396m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1959480m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2811599m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1944120m.jpg[/IMG] 



На этой фотографии тоже видны на переднем плане *птичка и колокольчики с цветочками* 
*Последняя фотография на память 
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/2804431m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Вот ещё нашла! Строители построили школу, получилось: *терем - окей!*

[IMG]http://*********org/1936954m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Это фото с моего нового телефона. Когда появятся другие, снятые во время юбилея сада, 27 сентября, выставлю. 

[IMG]http://*********su/160489m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/146153m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/191208m.jpg[/IMG] 



[IMG]http://*********su/173800m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/171752m.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://*********su/152296m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/132840m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ольгадайченко (23.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Вот какая идея родилась на Осеннее оформление зала: 
*

[IMG]http://*********su/382920m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Елена М (03.05.2016), рима (11.10.2017)

----------


## Blackberry

> Вот какая идея родилась на Осеннее оформление зала:


Отличная идея, тучки просто бесподобны))  :Ok:

----------


## МУЗОК

Выставляю первые фото с проведённых осенних мероприятий. 

*Это зал:* 

[IMG]http://*********su/631891m.jpg[/IMG] 


*Это наша Осень: 
*
[IMG]http://*********su/612435m.jpg[/IMG] 


*Это Пугало:* 

[IMG]http://*********su/599123m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.05.2016), рима (11.10.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

Это мои малыши. Они, хоть и считаются 2 младшей, но возраст детей от двух с половиной лет в группе: 

[IMG]http://*********su/664469m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/710548m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  


Это момент, о котором я вам рассказывала - огоньки в руках детей.
 Несколько кадров с огоньками из видео: 

[img]http://*********net/8618715m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/8623835m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/8613595m.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********net/8605403m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/8607451m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/8600283m.jpg[/img]



[img]http://*********net/8589019m.jpg[/img]





*Видео здесь:* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4397662

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## СМИТТИ

> В конце есть тот момент, о котором я вам рассказывала - огоньки в руках детей.


Очень заинтересовали ваши маленькие безопасные огоньки. Это фонарики? Они где-то продаются?

----------


## МУЗОК

> Это фонарики?


Да, это обычные фонарики. Продаются в упаковках по десять, кажется, штук - не помню. Был год обезьяны, мы купили фигурки обезьян с красной лампочкой. Отсюда эффект огня. Детей на репетиции учили прижимать кнопочку. Для этой цели давали им обычной формы такие же мини-фонарики, но без батареек - это делали для того, чтобы остался эффект сюрприза для праздника.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), livni (18.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

[IMG]http://*********ru/3444328m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3416680m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3413608m.jpg[/IMG] 


[IMG]http://*********ru/3469931m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Наша  ёлка. Высота - 3,5 метра. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

 Для того, чтобы сверху находилась звезда, пришлось обломать 17 см от верхушки, т.к. ёлка уже стояла на треноге, и иначе, звезда бы не наделась: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3651783m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3631303m.jpg[/IMG] 



Дед Мороз зажигает огни. На елке, кроме звезды - 12 гирлянд: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3656921m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3661017m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3652825m.png[/IMG] 



Дети и герои представления (театр "Восторг") водят традиционный хоровод "В лесу родилась ёлочка": 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3637465m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3668184m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3658968m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3649752m.png[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

[IMG]http://*********ru/3626183m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3646662m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3644614m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Чтобы не перепутать коробочки, я написала маленькие шпаргалки с именами детей. В тот момент, когда отдавала им коробочки, шпаргалки, незаметно от родителей, убирала. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3617361m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3612241m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3664464m.jpg[/IMG] 




> Вот и я до тебя добралась...


Спасибо, Танечка! Ой, как же и я хочу у всех наших девочек побывать в Темах! В новогодние каникулы, очень-очень на это надеюсь, обязательно проштудирую некоторые авторские темы. И твою уж, точно! В прошлом году брала твою замечательную песню "Осенний вальс". Очень нравится! А в сентябре этого года, подготовила фоновую подборку для общего родительского собрания, и включила этот вальс в неё. Вот!  :Ok:

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.05.2016)

----------


## Petavla

> В прошлом году брала твою замечательную песню "Осенний вальс". Очень нравится! А в сентябре этого года, подготовила фоновую подборку для общего родительского собрания, и включила этот вальс в неё.


Спасибо за тёплые слова!
Благодаря Александру Зорину и Виктории Полинской, мой вальс зазвучал так, что я сама до сих пор не верю,
что автором этого шедевра являюсь я! Видно, озарила меня в тот момент такая же необыкновенная
и неповторимая Муза, как ты!  :Oj: 
Это не лесть, Музочка, нам всем многому нужно у тебя поучиться - и не только в работе!.. :Yes4: 

А чем обтянуты эти коробочки - что за материал?

----------


## МУЗОК

Это я «звездила» Снеговиком в яслях у напарницы 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3677779m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3717714m.png[/IMG] 




[IMG]http://*********ru/3733074m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3723858m.png[/IMG] 

В феврале выставлю профессиональные фото и видео.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> А чем обтянуты эти коробочки - что за материал?


В Ашане покупаю для кухни нетканые салфетки в рулоне. Вот и пригодились. А коробочки в этот раз заменила маленькими стаканчиками для сметаны. Сверху круг из белой бумаги для принтера - в нём сделала дырочку и просунула туда тесёмку, на которой крепился новогодний шар. Дети (девочка и мальчик), после того, как Дед Мороз угадывал цвет шарика, за эту петлю и вытаскивали шары из своих коробочек, вместе с белым кругом из бумаги. Шар был виден всем, бумага не мешала.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

На форуме несколько лет назад кто-то из девочек поделился обалденнейшей идеей крепить воздушные шары к потолку на двусторонний скотч, получался эффект гелиевых шаров. Девочки, кто это придумал, напишите мне, пожалуйста, в личку, я тогда укажу ваше авторство. Я 2 года так и делала, поражала всех - все "покупались" ))) На выпускной пришли аниматоры и хотели втихаря пополнить свою связку нашими шарами. А не тут-то было! Шары, к которым они прикасались или лопались, или падали на пол. Я застала их за этим занятием, таких-сяких, и сказала: "Ваш номер не пройдёт, шары волшебные только у меня" ))) Прошлой осенью у меня родилась идея сделать букеты из обычных шаров, соединить между собой шары двусторонним скотчем, приклеив их ещё и к полу, а верхушку посадить на нитку и прикрепить её к карнизу над занавесом. Не помню, выставляла ли я эти фото, но вот что из этого вышло на трёх праздниках: 

Это на День семьи и семейных ценностей 3 сентября (не успела сфотографировать, лопнул шар в центре, было 7 сердечек - СЕМЬ Я) 

[IMG]http://*********ru/4157204m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4159252m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4150036m.jpg[/IMG] 


А это уже из остатков оформления на День Города (5 сентября) 

[IMG]http://*********ru/4186903m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4181783m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4179735m.jpg[/IMG] 


Сегодня провела первый праздник, и родители после утренника сфотографировали во всех ракурсах своих детей, малышей, которых привели с собой, сделали общую фотографию и сами сфотографировались. Никто и не догадался, что это не гелиевые шары и никак не могли понять, почему я бегаю вокруг них и прошу: "Пожалуйста, только не порвите нити, у нас ещё на той неделе 3 дня праздников!" 

[IMG]http://*********ru/4180758m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4182806m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/4176662m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4162326m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), mswetlana23 (13.07.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.07.2016)

----------


## livni

Музочка! Классноное оформление!

----------


## Валентина Андреева

> Это на День семьи и семейных ценностей 3 сентября (не успела сфотографировать, лопнул шар в центре, было 7 сердечек - СЕМЬ Я)





> А это уже из остатков оформления на День Города (5 сентября)





> Сегодня провела первый праздник, и родители после утренника сфотографировали во всех ракурсах


Красиво, элегантно, интеллигентно!!!

----------


## olga kh

Муза, правда, ОЧЕНЬ весенне, нежно - радует глаз!.. :Tender:

----------


## Irina55

Спасибо за прекрасные идеи в оформлении зала. Мне очень нравится цвет ткани, мой любимый цвет, сама нежность. Спасибо еще раз.

----------


## lenok_64

Музочка, Мастерица!!! Очень впечатлило!!!

----------


## SvetaH

> На форуме несколько лет назад кто-то из девочек поделился обалденнейшей идеей крепить воздушные шары к потолку на двусторонний скотч, получался эффект гелиевых шаров. Девочки, кто это придумал, напишите мне, пожалуйста, в личку, я тогда укажу ваше авторство. Я 2 года так и делала, поражала всех - все "покупались" ))) На выпускной пришли аниматоры и хотели втихаря пополнить свою связку нашими шарами. А не тут-то было! Шары, к которым они прикасались или лопались, или падали на пол. Я застала их за этим занятием, таких-сяких, и сказала: "Ваш номер не пройдёт, шары волшебные только у меня" )))



Музочка, я видно твою идею с шарами не читала, но у меня муж уже несколько лет так тоже делает. В прошлом году он  мне весь зал  к весенним праздникам оформил, да так, что и на выпуск осталось. Таким образом он крепил и на шторы шары, сначала как-то на двусторонний скотч и на иголку-булавку, а потом прикладывал шары. А после выпускного когда родители  прибегали и пытались сдёрнуть шары с потолка (видите ли у их ребёнка улетел шарик гелевый а он не хотел, так полопали несколько штук, приходилось сидеть и караулить, что эти трогать нельзя)
Вот немного видно с прошлого года - это с выпуска.
[IMG]http://*********ru/4206899m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка! Классноное оформление!





> Красиво, элегантно, интеллигентно!!!





> Муза, правда, ОЧЕНЬ весенне, нежно - радует глаз!..





> Спасибо за прекрасные идеи в оформлении зала. Мне очень нравится цвет ткани, мой любимый цвет, сама нежность. Спасибо еще раз.





> Музочка, Мастерица!!! Очень впечатлило!!!


Спасибо нашему форуму за идеи! 




> Идея интересная! А следы на потолке от скотча остаются??! Ведь двойной скотч - зверь, снимает даже краску... Поделитесь .


Людмилочка, я брала тонкий бумажный двусторонний скотч - не тот, что намертво на пенной основе - и старалась крепить или на пластиковые детали, или на карнизы, или на деревянные поверхности. Но бОльшую часть крепила на двусторонний скотч. Маленький совет, но очень ценный, который родился из моего опыта: скотч не отдирать, а оставить, но... тут же прикрыть его любой картинкой - если осень была, налепить снежинки, если зима прошла - прикрепить бабочки, цветы. Так Вы и потолок сохраните, и скотч не виден будет, который останется не удалённым.

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Вот родилась идея сделать цветы для хоровода: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/4379849m.jpg[/IMG]

Жёлтым придала форму нарциссов: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/4372662m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4341942m.jpg[/IMG] 

Голубые вырезала с острыми концами как у пролесков: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/4347062m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4339894m.jpg[/IMG] 

Розовым придумала интересненький вид, непонятно, что за цветы, но нежненько и симпатично: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/4325558m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4387017m.jpg[/IMG] 

Листья из двойной самоклейки - между самоклейкой один слой бумаги, на которой держалась самоклейка в рулоне. Резиночки можно надевать на запястья или на пальцы рук, а можно повернуть цветок внутрь ладони:  

[IMG]http://*********ru/4360393m.jpg[/IMG]

Здесь написано как изготовить: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2537228

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.05.2016), Алена43 (21.01.2016), Дзюбкина (16.11.2016), Елена М (03.05.2016), Ладога (06.02.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Сейчас все готовят праздник древонасаждения. Ростов-на-Дону не исключение. 

[IMG]http://*********org/3147404m.jpg[/IMG]




Я их вырезала, увеличила и перевела в ворд, можно сразу печатать. Здесь архив: http://yadi.sk/d/Lh5qgM533pQzY

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## НСА

> Это на День семьи и семейных ценностей 3 сентября (не успела сфотографировать, лопнул шар в центре, было 7 сердечек - СЕМЬ Я)


Очень красиво, спасибо за идею со скотчем... :Ok:  Пригодится.

----------


## МУЗОК

Уменьшила медали и сделала на одном листе по 6 штук. 

Для девочек: 

[IMG]http://*********org/3474055m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3688287m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4533214m.jpg[/IMG]



Для мальчиков: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/4587486m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3506822m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3720030m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Благодарность без границ!





> Музочка, спасибо ТЕБЕ огромное, прекрасный сценарий, очень поможет в работе!





> спасибо огромное!!!!!!!


Очень рада, что сценарий пойдёт в работу! Спасибо, девочки!  

Сделала для этого праздника сегодня медали, смешарики как раз подойдут для младших детей: 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **




А это вчера сделала, мне больше нравится, только края неровные, подравнять придётся: 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

По этой замечательной выкройке сделала бумажный картуз для инсценирования Леночкиной - Уралочка - песни "Сирень-цветочки". Убедилась, что за неимением под рукой материала для картуза, можно обойтись и чёрным картоном  :Grin: 


[IMG]http://*********net/3750658m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3599365m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4592966m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********net/3785477m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3589125m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4630873m.jpg[/IMG] 


[IMG]http://*********net/3782405m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

[IMG]http://*********org/3566596m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4605272m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3762951m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/4644187m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

ennisool (29.04.2017), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Анжела72 (29.05.2016), Томчи (06.02.2016)

----------


## НСА

Музочка, спасибо большое, такие медальки классные... и музыка для выхода героев, и сценарий - всё классное  :Ok:  Всё так пригодится  :Aga:

----------


## МУЗОК

[IMG]http://*********net/3824108m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3564382m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4618132m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3802604m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********org/3563358m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4599700m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3865071m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********org/3554142m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4588436m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3856879m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

[IMG]http://*********org/3604305m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4641687m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3832303m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********org/3595089m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4634519m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3822063m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********org/3580753m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4625303m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3803631m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Две ясельные группы попросились на праздник в качестве гостей. Они единственные, кто сидел на банкетках, все участники стояли. На фотографиях видно, как ясельники самостоятельно, без указки воспитателей вставали со скамеечек и зажигали вместе с остальными: 


[IMG]http://*********org/3566417m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4603799m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3856878m.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://*********org/3558225m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4588439m.jpg[/IMG] 




А это все стали строить паровозик и ясли тоже кинулись его делать. А я их остановила, у нас же, дети в паровозике преодолевали препятствия, малыши не справились бы, упали: 



[IMG]http://*********net/3848686m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Посмотрите, сколько радости получают сами родители, участвуя в празднике, они прямо балдели от счастья (Солнышко - воспитатель): 


[IMG]http://*********net/3821024m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3555155m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3853795m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3546963m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/4605864m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3842531m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3603282m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3588946m.jpg[/IMG] 


[IMG]http://*********ru/4598696m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3847651m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Ребёнок папы, игравшего Медведя, на празднике не присутсвовал, заболел. А папа, умничка, пришёл и развлекал детей. Правда, его послала мама, которая и должна была на самом деле играть роль. Но папе хватило пяти минут, чтобы запомноить свою роль и отлично её сыграть: 


[IMG]http://*********ru/4588456m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3828195m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3586898m.jpg[/IMG] 


[IMG]http://*********ru/4647851m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3820003m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3574610m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4652971m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********net/3824099m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3564370m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4643755m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

[IMG]http://*********net/3816931m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3556178m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4636587m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********net/3861986m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3560274m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4624299m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********net/3850722m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3549010m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3843554m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********org/3601237m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Елена М (03.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

На стенд в вестибюле повесили газету с фотографиями сотрудников, игравших роли на разных праздниках и развлечениях в течение прошедшего года. Фотографии уменьшили и обработали в фотошопе и распечатали на принтере, . Напарница нашла великолепное стихотворение, которое замечательно дополнило по смыслу содержание газеты. Наши фотографии тоже здесь есть. 

[IMG]http://*********su/3394939m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3387773m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Елена М (03.05.2016), лариса61 (20.10.2016)

----------


## Irina Sirin

> На стенд в вестибюле повесили газету с фотографиями сотрудников, игравших роли на разных праздниках и развлечениях в течение прошедшего года. Фотографии уменьшили и обработали в фотошопе и распечатали на принтере, . Напарница нашла великолепное стихотворение, которое замечательно дополнило по смыслу содержание газеты. Наши фотографии тоже здесь есть.


*ОТЛИЧНАЯ ИДЕЯ! СПАСИБО, МУЗОЧКА!!!*

----------


## МУЗОК

> Очень-очень кстати





> Музочка, спасибо огромное за бесценный материал! Просто подарок!





> Муза Эдуардовна огромное вам спасибо за такой бесценный материал!!! СПАСИБО!!!





> А я взяла каштанчики сразу обеими руками и утащила к себе в папку, за что огромное сапасибо тебе, Муза-Музочка!!!





> Музочка! Спасибо огромное!





> Музочка! Спасибо большое за циклограмму.





> Столько всего интересного, Музочка!!!!	Спасибо тебе! Я поздно, к сожалению, увидела, но - лучше поздно, чем никогда))) Подводочки хорошие такие, обязательно пригодятся! А про циклограмму - отдельное СПАСИБО!!!





> Большое спасибо!!!
>  Как раз кстати!!!  У нас вечный спор о занятости музыкального руководителя





> МУЗОЧКА, И ОТ МЕНЯ БУКЕТИК РОЗ,
> 
> ВСЕГДА ИЗ ТЕМОЧКИ ТВОЕЙ ТАЩУ, БУКВАЛЬНО, ВОЗ!!!





> Музочка, спасибо огромное за папочку о доброте, она бесценная!!! Как раз что-то пытаюсь собрать ко дню ребёнка (совместное занятие с родителями). А за циклограмму - отдельное спасибо!





> Музочка, как у тебя тут уютно, приятно и полезно всё! Музочка, неиссякаемой тебе энергии! Радуй нас и дальше своими материалами!





> Музочка, огромнейшее спасибо ЗА ВСЁ!!! Не передать словами, насколько грамотно, красиво и необходимо нам всем!





> Муза, спасибо за циклограмму!   Видна рука профессионала! Презентация удалась на славу!





> Музочка!
> СПАСИБО за интересный материал, за такую нужную циклограмму!


*Девочки, милые и родные! Благо-Дарю! С такой же взаимной симпатией к ВАМ -  материалом, выставленным ВАМИ, пользуюсь с удовольствием и огромной пользой! Спасибо!* 

В Срочной просили медальки с витаминчиками, кое-что сделала, выставляю 

[IMG]http://*********su/3645373m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3621821m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3614653m.png[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> их надо на цветном принтере распечатывать?


Да, просто на цветном принтере на ярком белом картоне для поделок. Можно на бумаге для принтера, а потом посадить на картон. А в фотоателье распечатать - дорого. Но зато качественно, краска не будет мазать руки. 

[IMG]http://*********su/3621839m.jpg[/IMG] 


А это - в ворде: 

http://files.mail.ru/D95CD45D0D2E452C8312E12586768962

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> МУЗА БОЛЬшое спасибо за такой великолепный материал!!!!


Наташенька, спасибо! Делюсь и своим, то, что создала сама, и тем, что брала когда-то на форуме и в интернете. 


*Подарок от Ларочки! Не пропустите!* 




> Музочка, *вдохновила ты меня своими медальками. Пока не сделала, успокоиться не могла.* Но так как это плагиат чистой воды, дарю их тебе


 https://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=...M0QMa6oAzi0%3D 

*Шедевр"ально"! Ах, как бы вот так научиться! Спасибо, Ларочка!*

----------


## МУЗОК

С такими ниточками будут танцевать Бусинки во 2 мл.гр. Петелька как раз на их 4 пальчика. Ленточки 7 разных цветов, сочетание шаров не повторяется, всего 12 ниточек. Сфотографировала 5 ниточек, на бегу, поэтому ленточки перекручены. Каждый шарик зафиксирован узелком, привязан, поэтому со своего места не съедет и не сдвинется:  

[IMG]http://*********ru/4924874m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4921802m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4979149m.jpg[/IMG] 



[IMG]http://*********ru/4968909m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4950477m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), marih (17.10.2016), mochalova19 (17.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.07.2016), Натали-наташа (13.07.2017), эллона (29.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

Здесь хорошо видно, как мы затемняем окна. Пакеты для мусора, плотные, самые большие, разрезаны по шву, соединены между собой скотчем. На окне тоже держатся при помощи скотча. Занавески, как и зал, ничем не украшены, начальство не любит  :Meeting:  Время действия - начало десятого утра. В других садах шторы на окнах висели белые, их, кроме иллюминации, украшали дождиком. 

http://youtu.be/125prAs5MzM

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), laratet (17.10.2016), mochalova19 (17.10.2016), mswetlana23 (10.06.2016), vetlost (08.01.2020), лариса61 (20.10.2016), Томчи (06.02.2016)

----------


## ambra

Музочка. спасибо! Очень красиво! И слова звучат красивые. Снегурка с дедом приглашенные? Очень хороши!

----------


## Lenylya

> Здесь хорошо видно, как мы затемняем окна. Пакеты для мусора, плотные, самые большие, разрезаны по шву, соединены между собой скотчем. На окне тоже держатся при помощи скотча. Занавески, как и зал, ничем не украшены, начальство не любит  Время действия - начало десятого утра. В других садах шторы на окнах висели белые, их, кроме иллюминации, украшали дождиком. 
> 
> http://youtu.be/125prAs5MzM


Музочка, я тоже посмотрела. Музыка красивая, волшебная. А, что затемнение правда из мусорных пакетов - ну и фантазия, браво!

----------


## МУЗОК

Завтра закрываем олимпиаду. Вчера сделала физруку на кубки эмблему. Выставляю, можно пользоваться весь год, думаю, под эгидой этой олимпиады не одно спортивное состязание в детских садах пройдёт ещё. Во всяком случае, полгода точно можно обыгрывать олимпийскую тему. Выставляю основу без года, может, и на будущее кому понадобится. Промучилась, закрашивая чёрные края, потратила больше четырёх часов, вот такой я "умелец", всё на ощупь  :Meeting:  Сегодня подумала, была бы у меня эмблема раньше вчерашнего дня, можно было бы контур нарисовать вручную, работа уменьшилась бы на три часа. Не догадалась. Вот с этого контура я сделала эмблемы: 

[IMG]http://*********net/4674023m.jpg[/IMG] 


А это мои эмблемы, основа без года и сегодня сделала основу с годом. Правда, забыла каким шрифтом делала, подобрала другой, подходящий по стилю. Края контура можно аккуратно обрезать, а внутреннюю сторону подравнять карандашом: 

[IMG]http://*********net/4700664m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4707783m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4701639m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4691399m.jpg[/IMG] 


[IMG]http://*********net/4682183m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4697595m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4688379m.jpg[/IMG]




> Я заглянула в гости тоже наконец,
> Ты, Муза, как обычно, МОЛОДЕЦ!
> Сценарии твои я на заметочку  взяла,
> И кое-что ещё с собою забрала.


 :Ok:  Ларочка, балуешь ты меня стихотворными благодарностями! Люблю тебя! Спасибо. 




> Очень хорошие сценарии, интересные игры. Спасибо огромное. Утащила себе в копилочку на следующий год.


Лилечка, спасибо! Некоторые игры родились после прочтения выставленного игрового материала нашими девочками в Беседке.

----------


## marih

Музочка, спасибо за видео. Обожаю эту песенку Михайленко  :Tender:  А я дождик делаю голубым или использую синие помпоны. 
На фото мои детки (2 мл.гр.), кроме большой девочки справа. Мальчики у нас в игре ДОЖДИКИ  :Grin: 

[IMG]http://*********net/4858574m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MakaRock

Музочка, посмотрела "Мухоморчик", подскажи, как делали шляпку мухомору? (понравилось... :Tender: )

----------


## о-ля-ля

> посмотрела "Мухоморчик", подскажи, как делали шляпку мухомору?


У меня под рукой оказались фотографии со спектакля с шапочками, здесь хорошо видно как их сшить
[IMG]http://f16.********info/thumb/c20309c35faa42faf748f28fc39daee25cf0d1180511496.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f16.********info/thumb/5671e5057f59113c1ac7c577dc36bb8f5cf0d1180511597.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f16.********info/thumb/0cf7800cf93456f8dbc232ecfcc14db05cf0d1180511668.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f16.********info/thumb/7ae40513c42f65e8ca935bf32896f26c5cf0d1180511745.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f16.********info/thumb/6c8d7546c481807e304291687553f0065cf0d1180511806.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f16.********info/thumb/92438d1c519a66a897c9eac3a8a6a33d5cf0d1180511869.jpg[/IMG]

----------

lenik (03.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> подскажи, как делали шляпку мухомору?


Большая шапочка: 

[IMG]http://*********net/5320638m.jpg[/IMG] 

Здесь поролон прихвачен к белой ткани возле резинки, стягивающей внизу белую ткань: 

[IMG]http://*********net/5317552m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5355443m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5331891m.jpg[/IMG]



Маленькие шапочки: 

[IMG]http://*********net/5360561m.png[/IMG] 

Здесь поролон прихвачен к белой ткани там, где она соединяется с красным материалом: 


[IMG]http://*********net/5362610m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5349298m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5324722m.jpg[/IMG]







> фотографии со спектакля с шапочками, здесь хорошо видно как их сшить


Олечка, спасибо, что выставила фото. 




> Музочка, Со Светлым Христовым Воскресеньем ! Желаю вам и вашим близким  здоровья, добра и любви!
> 
>  Опять пришла весна. Сейчас
> 
> 
> Жизнь снова стала светлой сказкой:
> 
> С Христовым Воскресеньем вас,
> 
> С великой и прекрасной Пасхой!





> Музочка, Со Светлым Христовым Воскресеньем !!!





> Музочка! Поздравляю от всей души с праздником!!!!!





> С ПРАЗДНИКОМ МУЗОЧКА !!! 
>  Счастливой Пасхи от души желаю,
>  Христос воскрес - вот главные слова!!!
>  Пусть вас Господь от бед уберегает,
>  И наградит за добрые ДЕЛА !!!!!!!





> Со Светлым Праздником Пасхи, дорогая Музочка!!! 
> Мира и Тепла!!! Света и Добра!!!
> Христос Воскресе!!!





> Музочка! С праздником!!!!





> Труженица наша и добрая фея, со светлой Пасхой!





> Музочка, с праздником!!!!!!!!!!





> МУЗОЧКА! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ СВЕТЛОЙ ПАСХИ!!!


*Валя Муза*, 
*liybliana*, 

Наташенька, Лидочка, Светочка, Катюша, Машенька, Наташенька, Танечка, Светочка, Ирочка, Валечка, Мариночка! С праздником! Христос Воскресе!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Petavla (03.11.2016), Елена М (03.05.2016), о-ля-ля (15.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

По сценарию "Весёлый Колобок и ребята встречают Лето". Участвовали 7 групп: две первых младших, две вторых младших и три средних. 

[IMG]http://*********net/5760743m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5763815m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5754599m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********net/5758695m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5745383m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5749479m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********net/5731047m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5720807m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5711591m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********net/5766886m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), marih (04.05.2016), ИРита (04.05.2016), о-ля-ля (15.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

[IMG]http://*********net/5739238m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5733094m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5721830m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********net/5723878m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5710566m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5714662m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********net/5703398m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5763833m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), marih (04.05.2016), о-ля-ля (15.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Грибы на все случаи - от шапочек до оформления: https://yadi.sk/d/ZwBvwSt4btAEZ

----------

galy-a (15.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), iva72 (10.11.2018), jarinka (03.05.2016), Ketvik (06.11.2016), laratet (17.10.2016), mswetlana23 (10.06.2016), olia.kostina (30.10.2019), SeverynkaIrina (04.05.2016), лариса61 (20.10.2016), нутя (20.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Муза, а это строительно-автомобильная пленка???





> А какая ткань?


Девочки, это плёнка. Вот как я её искала по подсказкам Мариночки: 

*




 Сообщение от Мара15

эту пленку я покупала на базаре в отделе красок для автомобилей....стоит не дорого 200 тенге на Россию примерно 40 рублей....качество разное есть тонкая есть чуть потолще...тонкая у меня порвалась на 3 репетицию...потолще прослужила до конца...а еще можно по краю пленки со всех сторон пройтись скотчем для прочности....использовала ровно пол пленки...она очень большая


*




> Прочная?


Берите не самую тонкую. Я покупала в Леруа Мерлен за 55 рублей. Сделала на праздник новое покрывало, но не использовали. Главное, научить детей, ещё до того, как они подойдут к ней и возьмут в руки, что "*плёнка тонкая, очень-очень леко рвётся, держать её можно только за скотч, буду делать а-та-та (шучу, девочки)*"   Надрывы будут, дети есть дети. Вы их скотчиком аккуратно по разорванному месту прижмите, и опять как новая, ничего из зала не видно. У меня фонариками порвали в нескольких местах, соединила скотчем. И обязательно пройти широким скотчем по краю внешнему, чтобы не рвалась в руках.  Поеду в выходные в Мегу, зайду и сфотографирую упаковку, а пока то, что нашла похожим в нтернете. Микрон больше - значит, прочнее: 

 [IMG]http://*********org/6443173.jpg[/IMG]     [IMG]http://*********ru/6270944.jpg[/IMG]     [IMG]http://*********org/6438053.jpg[/IMG]


Я купила и сделала по совету Данички, укрывной материал спанбонд в упаковке, но плёнка так загадочно шурала, поэтому решили танцевать с ней. А вот спанбонд: 


[IMG]http://*********org/6471846m.jpg[/IMG]




> Кстати, давненько я у тебя не гостила! А у тебя там клад, однако


Приятно-то как, спасибо! Ну, раз заговорила на эту тему, вот ещё пару танцев посмотрите: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4800760 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4803133




> что за песенка снежинок и ёлочек?


Нотки ёлочек дала Ирочка - Парина. Если нужны, поделюсь, думаю, он не будет против. Как называется песня для снежинок, поищу у себя, в новогодней подборке я её склеила и подписала "снежинки".

_Девочки, у меня так и подписана песня "снежинки", даже с маленькой буквы. Вот она:   https://yadi.sk/d/_vtRqRWjcfZNo_  Если кому нужна склейка, как в танце, поделюсь. 

*Здесь 
*
[img]http://*********ru/12284581.gif[/img]

----------

galy-a (14.05.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ivano (03.11.2016), Petavla (03.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (03.11.2016), tatjan60 (07.02.2016), vetlost (08.01.2020), Дзюбкина (30.01.2017), Инна Корепанова (04.02.2016), лариса61 (20.10.2016), мазурка (03.11.2016), Олга Кобелева (07.11.2016), Татиана 65 (22.12.2015)

----------


## marih

> Танец Бусинок


Музочка, спасибо тебе за твои находки и изюминки! Как же здорово, что ты всем этим делишься с нами  :Yahoo: 
Планирую танец БУСИНОК. Очень понравились бусики на ниточке  :Tender:  тоже хочу такие  :Grin: 

[IMG]http://*********org/6525177m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

*Соединила несколько видеофрагментов в один, добавила музыку, чтобы приятнее стал просмотр 

http://youtu.be/AjWgrEURJq8*

----------

ennisool (29.04.2017), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (26.10.2016), lenik (03.05.2016), moderm (16.02.2017), mswetlana23 (10.06.2016), vetlost (08.01.2020), вау (17.01.2016), Каракум (06.02.2016), Урдомчанка (06.02.2016)

----------


## omichka

> *Соединила несколько видеофрагментов в один, добавила музыку, чтобы приятнее стал просмотр 
> 
> http://youtu.be/AjWgrEURJq8*


ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВО!!! НЕЖНО !!! ЭСТЕТИЧНО!!! ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА КАК ПТИЧЕК ТАКИХ СДЕЛАТЬ ?

----------


## МУЗОК

> ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА КАК ПТИЧЕК ТАКИХ СДЕЛАТЬ ?



*Птичка:* 

 https://yadi.sk/i/TDKaLXpjcriwN 






> Музочка, спасибо за Рождественский спектакль





> Люблю кукольные спектакли. СПАСИБО. Дай БОГ Вам, Муза, здоровья.





> Куклы всегда выручают, они очень нравятся детворе, которая всегда, затаив дыхание,  наблюдает за происходящим.
> В очередной раз ты, Музочка, проявила себя вдумчивым, творческим педагогом.
>  СПАСИБО, ДОРОГАЯ!





> Дорогая Музочка! Спешу сказать большое спасибо за сценарий прощания с елочкой, где Дед мороз приводит с собой сказку - Мачеху, Марфушку и Настеньку. Всем понравилось, а по-моему педагогам больше всех, мои девочки артистки, очень хорошо обыграли, получился еще один Новогодний очень веселый праздник. Спасибо от всего коллектива  Кизильского детского сада "Солнышко".





> Музочка,  как много всего интересного   Спасибо большое тебе за твоё творчество, спасибо, что делишься с нами и помогаешь нам





> ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВО!!! НЕЖНО !!! ЭСТЕТИЧНО!!!


*Очень рада, что мой взгляд на то, как весело и быстро провести развлечения, нравится вам, девочки. Спасибо за тёплые слова. Я с большим удовольствием использую в своей работе многие находки наших форумчан, и ваши, конечно же!* 




> Муза Эдуардовна! Это такое счастье восхищаться Вами! Спасибо за щедрые подарки! С уважением И.М.


*Ирочка! Ириночка Михайловна! Слёзы на глаза навернулись при чтении отзыва. Как же приятно читать эти слова от уважаемого мной и всеми форумчанами творческого человека. Слова в подпись поставила в благодарность всем окрытым, добрым, творческим людям. В последние годы это чувство обыкновенной благодарности и искреннего восхищения людьми, находящихся рядом, куда-то подевалось. Но мы же должны сохранить мир и добро в своих душах, просто обязаны, ведь мы строим будущее, закладывая в детские души основы любви к близким людям, к жизни в ладу со всеми. Благо-Дарю за отзыв!*

----------

Dilya6467 (06.02.2016), galy-a (15.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), m-diana-2007 (05.05.2016), Marusay (29.06.2016), mochalova19 (21.01.2016), Raisa Vayner (14.01.2016), Алена43 (21.01.2016), вау (17.01.2016), Дзюбкина (30.01.2017), Елена М (03.05.2016), Инна Корепанова (05.04.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Музочка, за птичек - красиво очень и воздушно смотрится! И облачка прямо над головами - замечательно. Мы обычно на центральной стене делаем, а тут - над головами небо))))

----------


## ttanya

> Соединила несколько видеофрагментов в один, добавила музыку, чтобы приятнее стал просмотр 
> 
> http://youtu.be/AjWgrEURJq8


_Какое нежное, чудесное оформление. Вроде бы и простенько, но какие птички с птенчиками, как-будто в полёте, облачка из шариков такие воздушные- всё просто великолепно!
_[IMG]http://*********su/4815833.gif[/IMG]

_Спасибо за трафареты птичек!_

----------


## Мара15

> *Соединила несколько видеофрагментов в один, добавила музыку, чтобы приятнее стал просмотр 
> 
> http://youtu.be/AjWgrEURJq8*


очень красиво! Музочка вы умничка!!! :Ok:  :Smile3:

----------

герана (28.02.2017), Королёк (18.11.2018)

----------


## МУЗОК

> что за тарелочки-рули у детей,


Это летающие тарелки. Покупала оптом, точно не помню, но кажется, по 25 рублей. 




> есть идея их использовать в других "обстоятельствах", спасибо


Тарелочки покупались на 2 мартовских утренника для путешествия по маминой стране: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4836253
На весеннем развлечении уже использовала их в 3 средних. Рули нужны всегда. Но они дорогие. Вот и нашла выход, купив подешевле 16 (или 20) штук.  Тарелочки куплены за мои деньги, остались, как и многое, в саду, так как я заболела и не смогла забрать свои вещи.

----------


## МУЗОК

Решили на утреннике использовать эти шапочки: 
http://nika-po.livejournal.com/46900.html  
И отсюда появилась идея весь праздник сделать по цветам. Огромное *спасибо* коллеге, давшей эту ссылку в Беседке. *Благо-Дарю!*
Сценарий праздника для манюнь - от полутора до трёх с половиной лет в малокомплектной группе в теме "Сценарии, практический материал".   Но при желании, если немного изменить и выпускать детей небольшими группами по несколько человек, можно и в обычной группе провести.

----------

Dilya6467 (14.06.2019), ennisool (29.04.2017), larisakoly (07.10.2016), Mandarinka-79 (20.11.2016), vetlost (08.01.2020), Елена М (07.05.2016), Натали-наташа (13.07.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Музочка, спасибо тебе за все подарки, которые сыплешь на нас и идеи тоже! Как раз цветочные шапочки предлагаем смастерить родителям. "Отправлю" по твоей "дорожке" - пусть посмотрят) Правда, вроде как несложно сделать, а получается ярко и нарядно. Еще, кажется, и удобно - не должна такая шапочка с головы слетать)

----------


## МУЗОК

Как необычно, оказывается, можно развесить снежинки!

*Новогоднее оформление:* 

https://youtu.be/QR6ZdrR3Jos 



*нутя* - Валечка и *SNAR* -Светланочка! Девочки, ваши отзывы в Репутацию не могла читать спокойно, без эмоций. *Спасибо* за такие добрые слова, за понимание, за душевность! *Благо-Дарю*!





> Ой, Муза! Как же я жила без Вас и без форума!!  СПАСИБО!!! ЗА ВСЕ!!!!


ЭтТ точно!  :Taunt:  Такая мощная поддержка от всех форумчан, мгновенная помощь всегда!  :Ok:  *Спасибо*, Валюша. *Благо-Дарю*!




> МУЗОЧКА, ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ЛЕТО!!!!!!  Будем развлекаться!!!!!





> Музочка, спасибо тебе огромное, моя хорошая!!!! Обязательно твою заставочку включу в сценарий, спасибо огромное!!! Скорее не я безотказная, а ты у нас всем всегда рада помочь и подарить БЛАГО!!! Спасибо большое!!!





> Искреннее и огромное спасибо Вам за бескорыстную помощь в нашей работе! Успехов и удачи всегда 
> и во всём!!!





> Музочка, огромное спасибо за подборку сценариев праздников к лету, за план на летний период и, конечно же, за "Путеводную звезду"!!!!!!





> Музочка!  Спасибо за такую богатейшую подборку летних сценариев, за авторские летние сценарии!  Спасибо за план на летний период!
> "Путеводная звезда"- Спасибо!!!





> Музочка, вот это ДАААААААААААААА! Сколько всего интересного, да так много, сама себе завидую.... Спасибо большущие за предоставленный материал. С удовольствием будем играть и радоваться солнечному лету!





> Муза спасибо за видеозаставочку!
> Обязательно использую на выпускном.


Дорогие девчонки и Виктор! Очень рада, что мои идеи пришлись вам по вкусу. *Спасибо* за отзывы. *Благо-Дарю*!

_Девочки, хочу сказать самое огромное спасибо за благодарности в Репутацию! Благо-Дарю!_

----------

Axiniy (19.12.2018), Mandarinka-79 (20.11.2016), vetlost (08.01.2020), Королёк (18.11.2018), Натали-наташа (13.07.2017)

----------


## хохлушка

*МУЗОК*, скажите, пожалуйста, из чего сделано ваше снежное покрывало?

----------


## МУЗОК

> из чего сделано ваше снежное покрывало?


*Здесь подробно*: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4935197 




> Музочка, спасибо! Чудесно получилось!


_Спасибо за отзыв! Бери в работу, Мариночка_  :Yes4:

----------


## эллона

> С такими ниточками будут танцевать Бусинки во 2 мл.гр. Петелька как раз на их 4 пальчика. Ленточки 7 разных цветов, сочетание шаров не повторяется, всего 12 ниточек. Сфотографировала 5 ниточек, на бегу, поэтому ленточки перекручены:


 Я новичок на сайте, но встречалась с вашими работами в ютубе, хочу поблагодарить вас за ваш талант, а вашей идеей с бусинкамии на ленточках воспользовалась в этом году для своих деток, они были в восторге, танец можно сказать выучили за одно занятие, еще раз спасибо за идею.

----------

МУЗОК (29.12.2015)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 

_*

Необыкновенный браслет для мамы 

Для начала, делаем заготовки цветов по количеству детей. 

И так, этапы подготовки: 

1. 
Из стандартного листа цветного картона, вырезается цельный цветок с тремя лепестками. 
2. 
На каждый лепесток, ближе к краю, наклеивается кусочек двустороннего (бумажного) скотча с оставленным защитным слоем. 
3. 
Отрезается 40 см узкой отделочной ленты зелёного цвета (https://yandex.ru/images/search?img_...=39&rpt=simage). 
4. 
Вдеть ленту в иголку с большим ушком и, проколов с изнанки (ближе к середине) цветок, отступить 3 см, и вновь проколов, вернуть иглу на изнаночную сторону. 
5. 
На середину цветка, прямо на виднеющуюся зелёную ленточку, наклеивается жёлтый кружок из простой цветной бумаги (это середина нашего цветка, она и скроет ленту). 
6. 
Заготовка, которую дают каждой маме: 
_

[img]http://*********ru/8312508m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/8306364m.jpg[/img]

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (14.01.2016), о-ля-ля (14.01.2016), Олюр (07.05.2016), рима (11.10.2017)

----------


## Raisa Vayner

> _Какое нежное, чудесное оформление. Вроде бы и простенько, но какие птички с птенчиками, как-будто в полёте, облачка из шариков такие воздушные- всё просто великолепно!
> _[IMG]http://*********su/4815833.gif[/IMG]
> 
> _Спасибо за трафареты птичек!_


Спасибо за птичек, очень красиво!  Муза, а мне еще очень песенка понравилась. Не дадите ли ссылочку на нее. Спасибо заранее.

----------

МУЗОК (14.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> очень песенка понравилась. Не дадите ли ссылочку на нее.


Носитель с информацией вышел из строя. Могу поделиться только музыкой из клипа, скачала сейчас с ютуба (своё же)  и перевела в мп3. Здесь плюс и минус смиксованы. 
Клип содержит песни: 
М. Басова «Мамочка любимая»;
шоу-группа «Улыбка» «Мамина песенка». 

_Музыка из клипа "8 марта. Оформление. Потолок."_*:* 

_ https://yadi.sk/d/EwCTexxDmxk2T_

----------

larisakoly (09.10.2016), Marusay (29.06.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Олюр (07.05.2016), Ремзия (28.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*

_Для аттракциона "Собери ракету" из сценария "Забавное путешествие к Загадочным Планетам"
_
[img]http://*********ru/9400608m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/9389344m.jpg[/img]


Совет: частей ракеты должно быть на 2-3 больше (на случай, если придут дети, которые не ходят регулярно в детский сад), их может положить по ходу аттракциона взрослый. У меня было на празднике 8 детей, взрослый подложил иллюминатор в конце сборки ракеты

Сценарий здесь: 
[img]http://*********ru/9423139.gif[/img]

----------

olga kh (15.04.2016), Олюр (07.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

**

Алфавит для Дня Победы* 
https://yadi.sk/d/TpILjnP5rT4BF

----------

fashka (07.05.2016), muzrukv (19.03.2018), Валентина М (06.05.2016), Олюр (07.05.2016), Ремзия (28.09.2016)

----------


## Валентина М

М У З О Ч К А!

----------

МУЗОК (06.05.2016)

----------


## fashka

Какие вы все большие молодцы!

----------

МУЗОК (07.05.2016)

----------


## Олюр

*Музочка! С наступающим великим праздником, Днем Победы!
 Мира, счастья в дом, чистого неба!*

----------

МУЗОК (07.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

_*

Два набора алфавитов для растяжек на выпускной праздник_


*1:*
https://yadi.sk/d/eZtvl06wrf4pX

*2:*
https://yadi.sk/d/L6Wqovtyrf4nh

----------

galy-a (14.05.2016), laratet (12.06.2016), muzrukv (19.03.2018), ttanya (05.09.2016), vovanshf (08.02.2018), ~Марина~ (12.05.2016), Валентина М (14.05.2016), гномик (12.05.2016), К.Т.В. (14.11.2018), Лорис (30.08.2016), Натали-наташа (13.07.2017), Олюр (16.05.2016), Ремзия (28.09.2016), Томчи (17.05.2016)

----------


## ~Марина~

Спасибо, Музочка, за находки и находочки!



> Сообщение от mishel61  
> Муза спасибо за видеозаставочку!
> Обязательно использую на выпускном.


А это где? Или я пропустила?  :Blink: 
Тоже хочется посмотреть... :Blush2:

----------

МУЗОК (12.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> А это где? Или я пропустила? 
> Тоже хочется посмотреть...


_Марина, это_
[img]http://*********ru/9701872.gif[/img]

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (24.05.2016), ~Марина~ (12.05.2016), Олюр (02.07.2016)

----------


## нинчик

спасибо, сколько всего полезного!

----------

МУЗОК (12.05.2016)

----------


## гномик

> Два набора алфавитов для растяжек на выпускной праздник


Музочка, спасибо огромное!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (12.05.2016)

----------


## Tania-112a

Дорогая Муза! Спасибо огромное за "Путеводную звезду". Еще раз, спасибо, что делитесь своими изюминками!!!!!!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (12.05.2016)

----------


## marina111



----------

МУЗОК (14.05.2016)

----------


## galy-a

Муза, спасибо большое за ВАШ материал!  :Vishenka 33:

----------

МУЗОК (14.05.2016)

----------


## margo57

Муза, спасибо за материал к выпускному.  Это то, что я искала. Очень своевременная помощь.

----------

МУЗОК (14.05.2016)

----------


## Лопаток

Спасибки, дорогая коллега!!

----------

МУЗОК (16.05.2016)

----------


## Ketvik

> для растяжек на выпускной праздник


Музочка, огромное спасибо за всегда нужную помощь! За опыт и профессионализм!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (16.05.2016)

----------


## Томчи

Огромное Спасибо за Вашу помощь , за то, что откликаетесь на наши просьбы. СПАСИБО !!!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (17.05.2016)

----------


## elenaSneg

Большое спасибо за вашу всегда своевременную помощь!!!

----------

МУЗОК (23.05.2016)

----------


## laratet

> Два набора алфавитов для растяжек на выпускной праздник


На следующий год беру в копилочку! :Ok:  Спасибо, Музочка!

----------

МУЗОК (12.06.2016)

----------


## Natali-S

Стучусь в домик! Можно?

----------

МУЗОК (29.06.2016)

----------


## Музрукоff

И я стучусь. Тук-тук, хозяйка, открывай!

----------

nas. (28.09.2017), МУЗОК (26.09.2016)

----------


## Ремзия

Тук-тук!!! И я стучусь! В ваш прекрасный домик!

Муза! Большое спасибо за буквы ко Дню Победы и растяжку на выпускной! С удовольствием беру к себе в копилочку!!!

----------

МУЗОК (28.09.2016)

----------


## ludmila_zub

Музочка, я и сюда пришла, беру в копилку растяжки. Спасибо тебе за щедрость!

----------

МУЗОК (28.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

*Осенний алфавит :*

[img]http://*********ru/11650762.gif[/img]

----------

AntonAsa (26.11.2018), ina (14.10.2017), mochalova19 (04.10.2016), vetlost (26.03.2017), Грезельда (23.11.2018), кэт радистка (03.10.2016), МУЗЫКАНТИК (02.03.2017), Натали-наташа (13.07.2017), Олюр (27.12.2019), рима (10.11.2018), смоляночка (21.03.2018), Яна-2001 (04.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

_Сегодня увидела в передаче "Фазенда" премиленькую штучку, очень понравилась находочка, делюсь!_ 





*

_Подойдёт и для украшения зала, и для букета Осени_

----------

ludmila_zub (03.10.2016), SvetaH (09.03.2017), Tata74 (13.03.2017), Анастасия Галанова (27.02.2017), бекарчик (03.10.2016), Дания (03.10.2016), елена1234 (03.10.2016), Ладога (04.10.2016), Ледок (07.06.2019), Натали-наташа (13.07.2017), Олюр (27.12.2019), опал1 (03.10.2016), Ригина (03.10.2016), Татиана 65 (02.10.2016)

----------


## Ригина

Спасибо за подсказку. Обязательно сделаю такой букет для осени.

----------

МУЗОК (03.10.2016)

----------


## эллона

> Сегодня увидела в передаче "Фазенда" премиленькую штучку, очень понравилась находочка, делюсь!


Классно! Музочка, спасибо тебе большое за интересную находку. :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (03.10.2016)

----------


## кэт радистка

Музочка! Спасибо к празднику осени находочки очень актуальны.

----------

МУЗОК (03.10.2016)

----------


## Дания

Музочка, спасибо за букетик. Оригинально!

----------

МУЗОК (03.10.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

> Сегодня увидела в передаче "Фазенда" премиленькую штучку, очень понравилась находочка, делюсь!


Музочка, спасибо! Как всё просто и здорово!

----------

МУЗОК (04.10.2016), Олюр (27.12.2019)

----------


## larisakoly

Шляпки просто класс!!!

----------

МУЗОК (07.10.2016)

----------


## Эльвира 37

> Сегодня увидела в передаче "Фазенда" премиленькую штучку, очень понравилась находочка, делюсь!


Обязательно сделаю такой букетик.СПАСИБО!

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016), Олюр (27.12.2019)

----------


## жанна09111973

И я хочу в ваш дружный "домик" здравствуйте!

----------

МУЗОК (24.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> кто ставил танец с лентами, подскажите пожалуйста какой ширины и какую по качеству вы брали ленту? И каким образом и к чему крепили?


Анютка, я брала много раз, всё время советскую атласную плотную мягкую ленту для кос. В последний раз не нашла такую, купила искусственную, похожую на атласную, жёсткую, нормально подошла. В хореографической студии у себя крепила на карабин, а в детском саду всё время просто на клей, обернув палочку лентой. Длину для подготовишек брала 1м, 20 см. Крепила всегда на круглые палочки от флажков.

Здесь посмотри как правильно делать: 
http://gimnastikasport.ru/hudozhestv...mi-rukami.html 

А это мои с последними искусственными лентами: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4372945

----------

kasatkinaog (16.12.2016), Mandarinka-79 (20.11.2016), marina111 (26.10.2016), nas. (28.09.2017), SvetaH (09.03.2017), vetlost (26.03.2017), Натали-наташа (13.07.2017)

----------


## Яна-2001

тук-тук! я стучусь!

----------

МУЗОК (04.11.2016)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Здравствуйте! Наконец-то и у нас удалось осуществить модель "Приход весны" с снежным покрывалом. Три года, с момента как увидела эту идею, я мечтала, мечтала и боялась: как сделать, из чего сделать? Благодаря Музочкиным подсказочкам, у нас всё получилось! спасибо большое от меня и моих деток!!!

----------

МУЗОК (09.03.2017)

----------


## iva72

Добрый день, можно у  вам в гости?

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## оксана 1974

Здравствуйте,   и мне тут  интересно.

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqw1qmEhp1w

----------

Dilya6467 (14.06.2019), Irina Sirin (22.06.2019), NikTanechka (04.06.2019), буссоница (02.06.2019), гунька (02.06.2019), Дзюбкина (29.04.2021), Олюр (27.12.2019), Татиана 65 (29.05.2021)

----------


## vetlost

Спасибо за снежки!

----------

МУЗОК (09.01.2020)

----------

